# updated pics of my self



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 3, 2009)

tell me what you think


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2009)

Legs: quads looks good/big, great quad sweep, inners could use some work, calves are a very weak point.

Upper: Back looks huge, arms are good, no weak points that I can see.

Overall: great shape, symmetry, small waist, very proportional, you should think about competing!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2009)

You're huge and have a great base to work with if/when you compete.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2009)

Lookin' good bro., keep up the good work.


----------



## Built (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> Legs: quads looks good/big, great quad sweep, inners could use some work, calves are a very weak point.
> 
> Upper: Back looks huge, arms are good, no weak points that I can see.
> 
> Overall: great shape, symmetry, small waist, very proportional, you should think about competing!



I agree with Prince's assessment on all counts. Ridiculous thickness throughout, sick traps, enormous delts, killer taper, peaky bis, blocky abs. 

Really nice skin, too. You're a perfect colour for this, even without dreamtan etc your definition shows up in the camera. 

<- has melanin envy

Your posing is strong, too - you have excellent presence in how you carry yourself. 

Now, your calves. 

<sigh>

Your calves need a LOT of catching up. Whatever you're doing, change it. Train them early in your workouts, train them often through the week, tuck sets between sets of upper body work, all different rep ranges, try pausing at the bottom of each rep for three seconds to eliminate the return of elastic energy from the Achilles' tendon. Try training them one leg at a time. Try walking (moderate pace) at a steep incline with a weighted backpack at the end of several of your workouts, sip your post workout shake while you do it, plenty of dextrose in that one. 

I can't see your hams. <cough>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2009)

you can try using the strategy that Arnold used, he wore shorts or cut off sweats to the gym so that his calves were always exposed and it motivated him to train them more frequently and harder to bring them up with the rest of his physique.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 3, 2009)

How many years of hard work is that?


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> Legs: quads looks good/big, great quad sweep, inners could use some work, calves are a very weak point.
> 
> Upper: Back looks huge, arms are good, no weak points that I can see.
> 
> Overall: great shape, symmetry, small waist, very proportional, you should think about competing!



thanks i plann to hit the stage in 2010


----------



## T_man (Jul 4, 2009)

<throws in the towel>

you're too thick dude.... TOO THICK!

calves could use some work but otherwise... dare i say perfect??


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

T_man said:


> <throws in the towel>
> 
> you're too thick dude.... TOO THICK!
> 
> calves could use some work but otherwise... dare i say perfect??



thanks t man

calves well be improving soon


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> How many years of hard work is that?



well i first picked up a weight at 15-16, than i stopped working out, than after high school i got back into it and took it serious at 17-18, i'm 21 now


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> Legs: quads looks good/big, great quad sweep, inners could use some work, calves are a very weak point.
> 
> Upper: Back looks huge, arms are good, no weak points that I can see.
> 
> Overall: great shape, symmetry, small waist, very proportional, you should think about competing!



thanks prince, u making me blush


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

Built said:


> I agree with Prince's assessment on all counts. Ridiculous thickness throughout, sick traps, enormous delts, killer taper, peaky bis, blocky abs.
> 
> Really nice skin, too. You're a perfect colour for this, even without dreamtan etc your definition shows up in the camera.
> 
> ...




thanks  for the words,


as fast as theose calves are concern i will admit that i dont show them enough attention as i should. but my plans are to start hitting them every other day


----------



## Marat (Jul 4, 2009)

hey yg, what are you weighing in at?


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

m11 said:


> hey yg, what are you weighing in at?



around 179-182

the biggest i been was 196


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 4, 2009)

you could have started with the upper body pics, I think I threw up in my mouth a little bit when the first picture loaded hahahahah


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> you could have started with the upper body pics, I think I threw up in my mouth a little bit when the first picture loaded hahahahah



Mmmm... the "package" shot.

Lalalalala...


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> you could have started with the upper body pics, I think I threw up in my mouth a little bit when the first picture loaded hahahahah



do it really matter


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2009)

if i was a guy those pictures would have gave me the gay.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> you could have started with the upper body pics, I think I threw up in my mouth a little bit when the first picture loaded hahahahah


What?  Were you imagining yourself gagging on something?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2009)

how'd your mind even get there?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> how'd your mind even get there?


 Well:
Built said, "Mmmm... the "package" shot.

Lalalalala.."

and then you said, "if i was a guy those pictures would have gave me the gay. "

So I put them together with his gag reflex at first sight of Pic1 and bam....I made a funny..


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2009)

i noticed the small waist and big legs.  n i'm not going to go back n see what i overlooked.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 4, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i noticed the small waist and big legs.  n i'm not going to go back n see what i overlooked.



thats cool, thanks


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i noticed the small waist and big legs.  n i'm not going to go back n see what i overlooked.


Your not gonna go pack for a package check?

heee heeee


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 5, 2009)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> do it really matter




not for real...but for the sake of humor.....yes.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 10, 2009)

new pic


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 10, 2009)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> new pic



holy shit dude!


----------



## PainandGain (Jul 11, 2009)

How tall are you? 5'7" - 5'9"??


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 11, 2009)

5'6 1/2


----------



## T_man (Jul 11, 2009)

whats your routine like?
do you follow any diets?


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2009)

lol.....you look great.


come back in 10 yrs and post some pics then

i'm really just jealous.   

What kinda peanut butter did u eat ?


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 11, 2009)

ROID said:


> lol.....you look great.
> 
> 
> come back in 10 yrs and post some pics then
> ...



i eat any type of peanit butter no matter what, but not when cutting


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> whats your routine like?
> do you follow any diets?



well when i'm bulking, i'm not going to lie i eat everything i try to eat clean, but also so treat my self when i want. i eat a varity of foods when bulking and eat hella carbs for sure.

durring my current cut diet

i'm taking in at leat 40 grams of protein or more each meal. on most days i only have two carb meals pre and post workout. my carbs are some where between 90-150 grams. on days where i rest i only have one carb meal so on rest days carbs are like 45 grams or less. and in those other meals i get my fats from peanuts, egg yolk and sun flower seeds

all my protein has been mainly comming from protein powder eggs and fish

yeah i like the 4-6 reps thing, but also use 8-12 it all depends on how i feel, the same thing i do when bulking i do when cutting 

here is what i did for this week of for all body parts , it doesnt look like this all the time, just to give u an idea 

monday-legs 
front squats 4sets 
one leg exstensions with feet pointed different every set. 6-sets 
leg press 4 sets 
leg curls 4 sets 
one leg curls 

tuesday-chest/arms 
incline flys- 3sets 
incline barbell press 4 sets 
incline dumbell press 3 sets 
machine incline press sets 
dips 3 sets 

biceps 
dumbell curls 4 sets 
hammer curls 4 sets 
reverse barbell curls 3 sets 

triceps 
rope press downs 4-5 sets 
tricep kick backs 4 sets 
one arm tricep exstension 4 sets 




wendsday-shoulders 

smith machine presses- 4sets 
seated side rases -4 sets 
reverse flys 3 sets 
machine presses 3 sets 
dumbell shrugs 4 sets 

thursday=back 
deadlifts 4 sets 
tbar rows 3 sets 
barbell rows 3 sets 
pull ups 3 sets 
pull downs 4 sets 

lfriday legs 

saturday-rest 
sunday-repeat


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't see much for hams. 
Romanians? Good morning? Glute ham raises?


----------



## lola1182 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice, keep it up!! ^_^


----------



## jorge (Jul 20, 2009)

What Gear Do You Take?? What Kind Of Cycles??


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2009)

jorge said:


> What Gear Do You Take?? What Kind Of Cycles??



he said he is all natural.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jul 20, 2009)

jorge said:


> What Gear Do You Take?? What Kind Of Cycles??





Prince said:


> he said he is all natural.



lol yuppp i'm all natural. but thanks for asking i take that as a complement


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Sep 18, 2009)

new pic from a few days ago


----------



## ROID (Sep 20, 2009)

you must be taking those omega 3 fatty acids i've been hearing about.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 20, 2009)

what type of beer do you drink?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2009)

Prince said:


> you can try using the strategy that Arnold used, he wore shorts or cut off sweats to the gym so that his calves were always exposed and it motivated him to train them more frequently and harder to bring them up with the rest of his physique.




I like that prince


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 22, 2009)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> do it really matter



does.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> does.


are deer, female deer....


----------



## ROID (Sep 22, 2009)

sara said:


> I like that prince




i'm not exactly sure what you're trying to prove with these pictures


----------



## lola1182 (Sep 23, 2009)

looking great!! awesome pics!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2009)

wow - great job


----------

